# Need a 6ohm tweet



## bumpnzx3 (Nov 18, 2007)

I am looking to build a set of 2 way bookself speakers. I need a 6ohm tweet, under $40 each, and hopefully able to play down to 2300-2500hz. PE has several TB and Vifa tweets. Madi has several Seas prestige. However, I have no first hand expirience with any of them. Any feedback or suggestions?


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Nov 18, 2007)

ohh- and the mid I am using is 91db......


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

First off look at the "tweeter mismash" at Zaphaudio.

I'm kind of enamored with this one. I still need to test it properly though.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot all about that. I read through that a while back when I was trying to pick a tweet for another project.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

The Seas fabric dome 27TDFC (H1189) and its metal counterpart, the 27TBFCG (H1212), both have ferro fluid and a resonant frequency of only 550 Hz, making a crossover even lower than 2000 Hz very possible. To me they appear to have a smoother frequency response and lower distortion than the Daytons, FWIW.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was certainly liking both of those. My mid is 91db- while the metal Seas is 91.5 and the soft Seas is 90db. I think the 91.5db would be easier to deal with- but I read several reviews saying the soft version was a little more "airy", "3d", "clear", "wide". Normally I like a soft dome more. However, in my recent Mercedes build I found that I love the metal dome I ended up with.


----------



## mlwebb (Feb 2, 2008)

I am very happy with the h1212 in my mtm's.


----------

